# Fox full mount



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Finally got my fox full mount back from last January! Was supposed to be open mouth, which may not be the most natural but adds to awe factor, taxi offered to fix it, but I like the way it turned out so I left it! Looks great I think


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking mount! I have one with an open mouth and one with a closed mouth. Either way they make great looking mounts. Congrats!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Busa Tom said:


> View attachment 248293
> View attachment 248294
> Finally got my fox full mount back from last January! Was supposed to be open mouth, which may not be the most natural but adds to awe factor, taxi offered to fix it, but I like the way it turned out so I left it! Looks great I think


Good call leaving it. That's about as realistic as it gets. Awesome mount!!


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Pat from after the hunt taxidermy did the work!


----------

